# Widerhakenlos???



## Steffen23769 (5. März 2005)

Moin Leute #h

Es interessiert mich einfach mal wie Ihr Fliegenfischer das handhabt...

Fischt Ihr Schonhaken, drückt Ihr bei normalen Haken den Wiederhaken an, PRINZIPIELL Schonhaken, PRIZIPIELL Haken mit Widerhaken, manchmal mit und manchmal ohne Widerhaken?

Hintergrund ist eine Diskussion bei einigen Anglern im Verein beim Flifi NUR noch Schonhaken zuzulassen... Halte ich persönlich für übertrieben, zumal die Jungs selbst den angedrückten Widerhaken ablehnen!?!?!?

Persönlich halte ich es so:

Widerhaken wird angedrückt beim Trocken, Naß und Nymphenfischen, beim Streamern auf Hecht usw. bleibt er unversehrt!


----------



## Lachskiller (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Drückte normalen Haken den Wiederhaken an im Vereinsgewässer, sonst mit Wiederhaken


Gruß LK


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Hallo Lachskiller,
Danke für dein Posting #h

Wirft sich mir nur die Frage auf: Wieso nur am Vereinsgewässer? Vorschrift?


----------



## schabau (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Also, bei mir läuft das folgendermaßen: wegen der extrem hohen Preise der "barbless" Haken, binde ich meine Forellen- und Hecht-Fliegen auf normale Fliegenhaken, deren Widerhaken ich zuvor angedrückt habe. Ausnahme: Lachs- und Meerforellenfliegen. Dort lasse ich aus Gründen der sehr niedrigen Bisshäufigkeit die "Bärte" dran.

Die Jünger des reinen Glaubens sollen ruhig widerhakenlose Haken für den bald dreifachen Preis kaufen und für ihre Fliegen verwenden. Eine größere Schonung der Fisch wird dadurch auch nicht erreicht. Der Kampf um Leben und Freiheit an der Angel ist eh für den Fisch ein erheblich größerer Stress als der Nadelstich des Hakens. Releaste Fische sterben i.d.R. nicht an den Verletzungen, die durch die Fliege verursacht wurde, sondern einen Schocktod durch zu viele während des Drills angereicherte giftige Stoffwechselprodukte. Einzig konsequente Alternative, wenn man dem Fisch partout keinen Schaden zufügen will: zu Hause bleiben und die Ruten verschrotten.

Eine besonders schonender Methode für die Fische kommt aus Japan: einfach den gesamten Hakenbogen inklusive Spitze und Widerhaken abkneifen! Die Fische beissen ebensogut auf diese verkrüppelten Fliegen und man braucht ihnen überhaupt nicht weh zu tun.
ZEN lässt herzlich grüßen!

Am meisten freuen sich unsere erklärten Gegner über solche Diskussionen. Werden ihnen doch damit Argumente, die sie gegen die Angler ins Feld führen können, direkt freihaus geliefert.

schabau


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

@Schabau:
Du hast sicher recht, daß Angelgegner solche Diskussionen für sich ausschlachen können, aber darum gehts mir hier nicht.

Es gibt genug Angelvereine in denen Schonhaken Pflicht sind.

Mir persönlich geht es darum, einen gefangenen untermaßigen Fisch beim Flifi und auch Spinnfischen abzuhaken ohne ihn zu berühren, was mit Sicherheit besser für den Fisch ist, beim Hechtfischen fällt das für mich flach, denn einen Hecht im Wasser abzuhaken gibt ganz schnell blutige Finger.

Der Widerhaken selbst, denke ich persönlich, richtet nicht einen so großen Schaden an, als das der Fisch nicht überleben könnte, da bin ich absolut Deiner Meinung, daß da anderer faktoren eine größere Rolle spielen!

Auch habe ich keine Unterschiede feststellen können betreff Aussteiger im Drill, bei mir hängen die Fische am Haken ob mit oder ohne Widerhaken.


----------



## peterSbizarre (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

@steffen

um was für ein gewässer handelt es sich denn? welche fischarten sind da vertreten? flyfishing only?

bei mir bleibt der wiederhaken grds. dran, denn ich möchte in erster linie fische fangen und anschliessend verwerten. bei kampf- und sprungfreudigen fischen ist mir die aussteigerrate zu hoch und ich möchte wegen einem schonhaken nicht immer wieder gute fische verlieren.
beim trockenfischen kann man sich häufig die grösse der beangelten fische vorher ausmalen.
erst wenn ich merke dass ich den anbiss von kleinen und untermaßigen fischen oder geschonten fischarten durch stellen- und köderwahl nicht beeinflussen kann kneife ich den wiederhaken ab. das ist aber bei mir eher selten der fall. 
des weiteren finde ich es nicht gut mit dem abgekniffenen wiederhaken oder schonhaken als eine art freischein weiterzufischen wenn übermäßig viele fische oder geschonte fische beissen und diese dann releast werden. 
ich denke an diesem punkt erkennt man aber auch, dass die frage in gewisser weise auch auf eine c&r-diskussion hinausläuft.
wenn ich an einem forellengewässer meinen fang gemacht habe stelle ich entweder das angeln ein oder fische ganz anders weiter (z.b. auf döbel, barbe oder mit großen streamern auf grundforelle usw.).


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Fliegenfischer bin ich nicht ; dennoch :
Auf Weissfisch und Zander mit Pose = immer Schonhaken; Rest mit Widerhaken


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Also ich Fische alles quer durch . Wenn ich dran denke drücke ich die Wiederhaken an wenn ichs mal vergesse störts mich aber auch nicht so wirklich .
Die Hakengrössen die ich beim Fliegenfischen meist benutzte ( 14er und kleiner ...) Kann man auch mit Wiederhaken problemlos lösen .
Ich habe auch ein paar Fliegen auf Haken ohne Wiederhaken weils die hier immermal im Sonderangebot gab . Wiederhakenlose Haken größe 18 und 20 scheinen hier nicht so der Verkaufsrenner zu sein . 50 Stück von Mustad hab ich für 2,50 bekommen ...

Beißen zuviele Kleinfische oder Arten die geschont sind denn wechsel ich halt die Stelle ...


----------



## Schwede 11 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Moin Steffen
Ich Fische mit angedrückten Haken nur im Fluß!Nicht weil  es bei uns im Verein Vorschrift ist ,sondern so wie du es beschrieben hast!Wenn ich eine untermaßige Forelle fange kann mann sie ohne anzufassen von Haken lösen!

Wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen an der Ostsee bin drücke ich den Haken nicht an!

MFG Timo


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*



			
				Schwede 11 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Steffen
> Ich Fische mit angedrückten Haken nur im Fluß!Nicht weil  es bei uns im Verein Vorschrift ist ,sondern so wie du es beschrieben hast!Wenn ich eine untermaßige Forelle fange kann mann sie ohne anzufassen von Haken lösen!
> 
> Wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen an der Ostsee bin drücke ich den Haken nicht an!
> ...


Genau so sehe ich das auch!!

@peterSbizarre:
Mit C&R hat das absolut NICHTS zu tun und ich will auch keine Diskussion anzetteln!!
Es geht lediglich darum, eventuell untermaßige Fische noch im Wasser abhaken zu können ohne ihn anderweitig berühren zu müssen.
Wenn ich in "meinem" Bach jedesmal den Platz wechsel, wenn auch nur die Chance auf Untermaßige besteht, dann brauch ich gar nicht erst angeln zu gehen.
Die "Chance" auf Untermaßige besteht in so einem kleinen Gewässer leider immer aber ebenso besteht die Chance auf nen schönen Brocken.


----------



## levalex (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

also ich persönlich halte es so, das ich beim fliegenfischen die wiederhaken andrücke!
aus den gleichen gründen wie steffen auch! untermaßige, oder auch "nicht zielfische"
beim "blind"nymphenfischen kann ich ohne anfassen leichter lösen!
in der vorletzten "fliegenfischen" gibt es einen mehrseitigen artikel in der die überlebenschance
releaster fische, die mit und ohne wiederhaken gefangen wurden, statistisch
niederlegt... sehr interressant kann ich nur sagen.........

gruß alex


----------



## Mühle (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Ich drücke auch an. Je nach ursprünglicher Größe des Widerhakens lasse ich ihn aber manchmal auch stehen. Hatte auch mit Widerhaken eigentlich noch nie ein Problem, einen Fisch schonend abzuhaken. Die Fliege sitzt ja auch meist schön weit vorn.

@ alex

Wie war denn das Verhältnis der Überlebenschancen?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Lachskiller (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Weil bei uns in Fluss sehr viel keine Forellen sind so das mann sie nicht alle verangelt


Gruß LK#6


----------



## htp55 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich halte ich es so:
> 
> Widerhaken wird angedrückt beim Trocken, Naß und Nymphenfischen, beim Streamern auf Hecht usw. bleibt er unversehrt!



Jip, genau so handhabe ich das auch !


----------



## levalex (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

aus der "fliegenfischen" september/oktober (s.20)

"....durchschnittliche sterblichkeitsrate zurückgesetzter fische....
Fliegen mit wiederhaken = 3,8%
Fliegen ohne wiederhaken = 2,6%

(grundlage ist eine arbeit aus dem jahr 1992 "a meta-analysis of hooking mortality
of nonanadromous trout", north american journal of fisheries management)


----------



## Aitor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

also ich für meine Person drücke einfach den Wiederhaken an. Man möge mir diesen Frevel verzeihen. Aber warum sollte ich mir gleich von anfang an schonhaken kaufen? die sind meistens recht teuer und ich laße mir selbst gerne die freiheit den Wiederhaken anzudrücken oder nicht.


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Das ist mal so und mal so bei mir. Auf Mefo wedel ich mit Widerhaken, wenn ich nachts auf Dorsche wedel dann ohne Widerhaken (angedrückt). Die Nemos lassen sich dann schneller releasen und die Dicken hab ich dadurch noch nicht verloren.

An Bach und Au fische ich eigentlich nur noch mit angedrückten Widerhaken. Ich bilde mir ein das gerade heikle fische sich leichter haken lassen (leichteres Eindringen).


----------



## Siluris (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Ich fische wann immer es möglich ist ohne Widerhaken. 
Leider habt ihr recht. Barbless Haken sind recht teuer, und obendrein gibt es sie in zu wenig Varianten. Wenn ich schon mit Widerhaken fischen muss, dann nur angedrückt.
Ich halte den widerhakenlosen Haken für fängiger, da es weniger Kraft erfordert den Haken ins Fischmaul zu treiben. Auch kommt es nur sehr selten vor, das ich einen Fisch aufgrund des fehlenden Widerhakens verliere.

LG Siluris


----------



## Aitor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

beim fischen mit wiederhakenlosen (was für ein wort...) Haken ist es halt nur wichtig die ganze zeit spannung auf der schnur zu haben, sonst ist es nur logisch das der fisch ade sagt


----------



## Adrian* (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

schonhaken sind schon für den fisch gut und auch gut zu lösen, aber wenn der haken nicht vernümpftig sitzt is vorbei mit dem fisch....


----------



## marioschreiber (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Wenn ich auf Mefo fische, dann immer MIT !
Bisse sind so selten, ich würde mir bei Aussteigern in den A**** beissen !
Sicher könnten auch andere Umstände für den Fischverlust verantwortlichch sein, aber ich würde es warscheinlich immer auf den fehlenden Widerhaken schieben .
Und das möchte ich *mir* nicht antun  !


----------



## gismowolf (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Hi!
Ich kaufe mir alle Haken mit Widerhaken,weil erstens barbless hooks einiges teurer sind und man auch nicht alle Hakenarten und -größen ohne Widerhaken bekommt!
Aber ich fische seit gut 25 Jahren mit angedrücktem Widerhaken,ob jetzt mit Fliege oder Naturködern!Man gewöhnt sich daran,etwas mehr Spannung zu halten und möchte ich den Fisch nicht mitnehmen,reicht oft ein Freigeben der Schnur,der Fisch macht eine 180° Drehung und ist auch wieder frei!#h


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Ich habe mir mal angewöhnt mit Wurm auf Aal ohne Widerhaken zu fischen weil gerade kleine Aale bis zum Ar... geschluckt hatten und dann schlecht zu lösen waren. Die Aale habe ich dadurch so gut wie nie verloren allerdings war mein Haken dabei so oft blank gelutscht, daß ich aus Wurmmangel wieder umsteigen mußte. Beim Fliegenfischen habe ich bisher immer mit Widerhaken gefischt und konnte bisher jeden Fisch gut wieder freibekommen, da alle Fliegen vorn im Maul saßen egal ob Streamer, Nympfen oder Trockene. Aber ich werd´s die nächste Saison mal testen, bin gespannt wieviel Verlust ich dabei habe...


----------



## Gnilftz (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Ich bin da flexibel.
Wenn ich keine Fische (mehr) entnehmen darf oder viele kleine Fische zu erwarten sind, dann grundsätzlich barbless.
Auf Mefo eigentlich immer mit, sonst müßte ich dat Teil ja auch zum Blinkern bei sämtlichen Drillingen andrücken...   

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Zopenhunter (5. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> schonhaken sind schon für den fisch gut und auch gut zu lösen, aber wenn der haken nicht vernümpftig sitzt is vorbei mit dem fisch....



Ja, wenn der Haken nicht richtig sitzt, ist es vorbei mit dem Fisch, da hilft dann auch kein Widerhaken mehr. 

Passt zwar nicht ganz in das Fliegenfischer-Forum, aber:

Ich angel seit einem Jahr mit widerhakenlosen Drillingen auf Zander und auch auf Hecht. Nach über 25 Hechten kann ich guten Gewissens sagen:

Ob Widerhaken oder nicht: Es hat auf den Fangerfolg und die Aussteigerrate KEINERLEI Einfluss. ...solange man während des Drills nicht die Angel beiseite legt und sich erstemal 'ne Fluppe anzündet ;-) Ich würde jedem Spinnfischer empfehlen einen Versuch zu starten und bei wenigstens einem Spinner die Widerhaken anzudrücken. Probiert es einfach aus. Im Frühjahr, nach der Schonzeit fängt man ja eh wie verrückt, da könnt Ihr es ruhig mal riskieren!

Vor allem für untermaßige Hechte, die man beim Versuch den Drilling zu entfernen oft mal (halb)tot murkelt, ist das Hakenlösen wesentlich schonender. #6 Und Ihr werdet nicht weniger fangen als vorher, versprochen


----------



## Mühle (6. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Dass der Widerhaken "KEINERLEI" Einfluss auf die Aussteigerrate haben soll, kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.

Bei bestimmtem Verhalten der Fische im Drill, kommt es schon mal zu einer Stemmwirkung, die den Haken in einer der Schnur entgegengesetzten Richtung aus dem Fischmaul drücken kann. ALs Beispiel: Bei der Äsche, die sich im Drill gerne an der Oberfläche "wälzt" konnte ich schon eine höhere Aussteigerrate mit Schonhaken feststellen.

Generell aber hast Du natürlich recht: Dauerhafte Spannung auf der Schnur erspart - in den meisten Fällen - den Widerhaken.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## totoconha (6. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Moin aus Norddeutschland, 
ich hab für mich selbst erst im letzten Jahr auf das Andrücken des Hakens favorisiert.
Habe feststellen dürfen, dass ich gar nicht soviel Aussteiger hatte, als vorher befürchtet und das Abhaken von Fischen, welche ich nicht mitnehmen wollte/ durfte vereinfachte sich auch erheblich. 
Tight lines
Torsten


----------



## Zopenhunter (6. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der Widerhaken "KEINERLEI" Einfluss auf die Aussteigerrate haben soll, kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> Bei bestimmtem Verhalten der Fische im Drill, kommt es schon mal zu einer Stemmwirkung, die den Haken in einer der Schnur entgegengesetzten Richtung aus dem Fischmaul drücken kann. ALs Beispiel: Bei der Äsche, die sich im Drill gerne an der Oberfläche "wälzt" konnte ich schon eine höhere Aussteigerrate mit Schonhaken feststellen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, #h

wie schon erwähnt, die positiven Erfahrungen habe ich ausschliesslich beim Spinnen auf Hecht und teilweise Zander *und* mit Drillingshaken gemacht. Ich war selbst erstaunt, wie gut das klappt. Zum Drill von Äschen, Huchen etc. mit Einzelhaken kann ich nix sagen und glaube Dir gern, das es dort Probleme gibt. Naja, mal sehen, was die neue Saison so an Hechten bringt -- noch 3 1/2 Wochen, dann gehts wieder los! :g 

Die Idee das mit den Haken mal auszuprobieren kam übrigens --- woher wohl??  Natürlich aus dem Anglerboard #6#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Erstmal herzlichen Dank an alle die sich bis jetzt beteiligt haben #h

Ist ja ein 2/3 Ergebnis zugunsten der "Gemischtfischer", genau wie ich es erwartet habe...


----------



## sebastian (16. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

du hast eine Möglichkeit vergessen --> widerhaken wegschleifen 
Also wo ich mal fliegengefischt hab hab ich das gemacht und bei den kleinen Ködern mit der normalen angel mach ich das auch.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

@Sebastian:
Wo Is'n der Unterschied zwischen andrücken und wegfeilen??


----------



## torstenhtr (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Hallo Steffen,

Bei Hecht brauchst du wirklich keinen Widerhaken, kannst du bedenkenlos niederdrücken. Habe noch nie einen Hecht beim Drill verloren, wenn der Hecht den Haken im Maul hat, sitzt er selbst mit Widerhaken so fest dass man ihn selbst dann schwer rausbekommt.

Ich glaube vor ca. 7 Jahren hab ich mich selbst gehakt nach einer Windböe, und war froh den Widerhaken angedrückt zu haben.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Autsch...!!! Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch...


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Mal ne Frage...Da ich noch Frischling bin, kann ich mit Widerhakenlos nicht viel anfangen  #q . Meint ihr den Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel oder den an der Hakenspitze?  |kopfkrat  Wenn es der an der Hakenspitze ist, dann drück ich ihn nicht an. Höre ich auch jetzt zum ersten Mal, dass sowas praktiziert wird.........Ich muss also noch viiiiiiiel lernen  :m


----------



## htp55 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage...Da ich noch Frischling bin, kann ich mit Widerhakenlos nicht viel anfangen  #q . Meint ihr den Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel oder den an der Hakenspitze?  |kopfkrat Wenn es der an der Hakenspitze ist, dann drück ich ihn nicht an. Höre ich auch jetzt zum ersten Mal, dass sowas praktiziert wird.........Ich muss also noch viiiiiiiel lernen :m



Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel, ich dachte die gibt es nur bei Wurmhaken  ? #c

Es ist schon der Widerhaken an der Spitze gemeint und er wird oft angedrückt, da man ja nicht jeden Fisch entnimmt und ein Abhaken dann doch sehr viel einfacher und natürlich schonender von Statten geht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*



			
				htp55 schrieb:
			
		

> Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel, ich dachte die gibt es nur bei Wurmhaken  ? #c
> 
> Es ist schon der Widerhaken an der Spitze gemeint und er wird oft angedrückt, da man ja nicht jeden Fisch entnimmt und ein Abhaken dann doch sehr viel einfacher und natürlich schonender von Statten geht.



Achsoooo..... Ist dann die Gefahr nicht größer, dass sich der Fisch den Haken abschüttelt? Ich meine, es ist dann wohl ganz klar schonender, aber man verliert doch auch einige gute Fisch.....


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Hi Dennis,
Du musst dann natürlich drauf achten die Schnur immer unter Spannung zu haben wenn ein Fisch hängt...

Wenn man den Wiederhaken andrückt ist aber auch noch ein kleiner Buckel da, der den Fisch zusätzlich noch hält, bei ganzlich Widerhakenlosen Haken (Barbless Haken) kommt der Fisch noch leichter ab, aber wie gesagt, Schnur immer unter Spannung halten (macht man ja eigentlich sowieso...) dann passiert das auch sehr selten.


----------



## gismowolf (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Hi Silverpasi!
Ich fische schon ca.seit 25 Jahren mit angedrücktem Widerhaken.Es kann natürlich schon vorkommen,daß z.B.große Regenbogner,die gerne springen und sich schütteln,
sich verabschieden.Da sag ich mir dann immer,wenn sie das nächste Mal beißt,ist sie schon wieder ein Stück größer!! :q #6 #h
Das mit immer gut auf Spannung halten,hast Du schnell im Gefühl!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Achsoooooo ja das leuchtet ein. Gut ich werde das mal mit ein paar Fliegen machen und in unseren Vereinsforellesee mal üben. Aber wie Mario schon schrieb, werd ich auf Mefo sowas nicht machen. Ich würde mir dann auch sehr gerne in den ................ beissen wollen  |supergri  :m .... Aber testen muss man das auf jeden Fall mal, um zu wissen wie das klappt.......


----------



## vergeben (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*



schabau schrieb:


> Releaste Fische sterben i.d.R. nicht an den Verletzungen, die durch die Fliege verursacht wurde, sondern einen Schocktod durch zu viele während des Drills angereicherte giftige Stoffwechselprodukte.



Dieser thread ist zwar schon seeehr alt, aber das interessiert mich: Gilt diese Aussage nur für Salmoniden oder generell? Wenn generell, müßte dann nicht bspw. jedes Rotauge den Schocktod sterben, daß von einem Hecht gejagt  wurde? Es könnte sich also auch gleich widerstandslos fressen lassen?

Gibt's für die Stoffwechselgeschichte belastbare Quellen? Hab auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Widerhakenlos???*

Hallo, 

sicher sind verschiedene Fischarten unterschiedlich empfindlich gegenüber langen und verausgabenden Drills.Und sicher kann man einen Fisch auch mehr oder weniger "totdrillen", etwa mit falschem Gerät zu leichten Ruten und zu dünnen Schnüren. 

Ich habe z.b. Videos gesehen, etwa von einer extrem großen Seeforelle, zufällig gefangen auf ein 4er Forellenrütchen mit dünnem Tippet. Nach dem ewig langen Drill konnte man sie nicht mehr zum Weiterschwimmen bewegen. Traurig so was. Auch von einem Huchendrill geistert irgendwo so ein Video rum. 

Studien musst du selber googeln. Ich habe auf Anhieb nur eine wissenschaftliche Studie zu Übersäuerung von Haien im Drill gefunden. Verschiedene Haiarten sind unterschiedlich empfindlich. Manche sterben noch 2 Wochen nach dem Drill.
http://www.biggame4u.net/show.asp?id=5751&cat=1&language=de

Ich würde empfehlen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen falls dich das Thema wirklich interessiert. Alte Threads mit Thread-fremden Fragen neu zu beleben macht man eigentlich nicht. 

Grüße
Simon


----------

